# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  duda,Probaste alguna vez el pulgar vernet?

## Kenji Shinoda

Bueno me empezó a interesar bastante la magia sin cartas, me dedicaba antes muchisimo a la cartomagia pero de repente me llamo la atracción magia con objetos y cosas así

Les quería preguntar si ustedes alguna vez usaron el pulgar vernet. y como les fué, el publico nota el pulgar?! la verdad que me atrajo muchisimo un juego que se hace con este pulgar, y me lo voy a comprar 
pero queria saber si ustedes mas que nada a los magos profesionales seguro que han usado este pulgar, como les habia ido? 

Por suerte mis padres me ayudan bastante para comprar las cosas que necesito para hacer juegos de magia, y esta vez quiero un pulgar vernet!! :D!!

Gracias! y espero con ansias su respuesta

----------


## Ritxi

Kenji, hay un post fijo, dedicado exclusivamente al FP, echale un vistazo http://www.magiapotagia.com/f18/todo-sobre-el-fp-3331/

----------


## Kenji Shinoda

> Kenji, hay un post fijo, dedicado exclusivamente al FP, echale un vistazo http://www.magiapotagia.com/f18/todo-sobre-el-fp-3331/



Buenisimo gracias!!!! busque con el buscador pero no me salio nada, igual siempre que busco nunca sale nada en el buscador... muchas gracias me viene de 10

----------

